# المرجع في تصميم شبكة انابيب الدكتايل pam water supply and distribution



## رزق حجاوي (5 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذا المرجع (كتالوج) في تصميم شبكة انابيب الدكتايل وتنفيذها pam water supply and distribution​





111.jpg
الرابط​http://www.aquapromet.hr/PDFs/PAM_Bible.pdf


----------



## drmady (14 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

